# talk about a bad day



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I guess I poured my soul to you guys last week but My mind wasnt exactually right, my wife has been acting like she was pregrant) she had a stent put in artery to heart 2 yrs ago and in last few weeks hasnt been well.My stubbornd ass kept on working when I should have been thinking of her, she has been with me thru alot, putting up with me for 35 yrs, but this morning I had to take her to hosp ,they ran dye ,the whole works found nothing but I know something aint right, on young doc had balls to tell the truth (STRESS) she already has one stent and this time everything looked ok but they are keeping her until tomorrow, I guess I should hang it up(stop plumbing) but I love getting calls from friends that have given up on hard jobs, (like i did) and I love just getting away from house but now wifes health is in danger so Im Gonna stick with her for her sticking with me for 35 yrs this july 3rd, but when I know she is well I will be back on the roads you guys know working is my life, enough to support my fishing, helping younger plumbers and just staying active I have a bad lower back disease but NO way am I gona let them put the KNIFE to my back I love plumbing and no way I am gonna quit until Im put in the ground this past weekend has been a bummer to. Our CHARTER is tv, telephone , cable and internet AND WAS OUT FOR 3 DAYS, so I have worked in my yard cleaned my boat, waxed motorcycle, and worried about wife I know things will get better SORRY FOR CRYING ON YOU GUYS SHOULDER ) ps if anyone wants a weeks worth of EXPERT instructions on gorlitx duracable my tanna or any open reel machine gimma a call (have gloves will travel) Have bike or truck can travel eddie 205 520 9807 cell 229 7443


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I will pray for you and the wife Eddie.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Your wife knows you love plumbing and it sounds like you really love her. As long as she knows it, you are doing alright!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Eddie for sharing this with us, we are here to listen and we shall pray for you and your.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

We Will Be Praying For You. Enjoy Some Time With Your Wife.take As Much Time Off As You Can. Money Can Be Replaced.fishing Trips Can Be Rescheduled. Time With Your Spouse Is Time Well Spent.good Luck To Both Of You.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

best of luck to her,(and you). My dad has 18 stents in him. If heart disease is hereditary then I'm doomed.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I will pray for the both of you. We are here to listen, talk, and share.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*wife*

she just called she is up walking around hosp my son is picking her up in the morning or whenever they call , grandaughter wants to go with pa pa ,I take a lounge chair make her set it in away from machines , I have a job after 2:00 in afternoon, whole house is backed up, out side cleanout is dry co is approx 3 ft from house WHOOPEE I love those kind eddie


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Hope all turns out well. Our prayers go out to you both.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

cajun I wanna go to your area to catch a redfish my boat and truck are ready just gotta get wife well thanks everyone if anyone wants to fish guntersville give me a ring we are getting ready for RAT season as soon as grass starts topping out eddie


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

You got to educate me on this one or I am not thinking...What is RAT season?

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

stupid question, what's RAT season


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> stupid question, what's RAT season


 I spit my cig across the room when I came across this response from house plumber!:laughing::laughing::laughing:.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

why on mine and not song dog's? What is it?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> why on mine and not song dog's? What is it?


I clicked on the last post in the thread(your post) so i read it first.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

RAT season - I hear it tastes like chicken.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

so are we talking rodents? or some kind of fish?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> so are we talking rodents? or some kind of fish?


 I have no clue. i assume real rats like sewer ratz. hey ever use any pasco sink basket strainers?


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

this is a different kind of night, grandaughter playing with dolls popa on puter wife in hosp but life goes on for real I wanna go to louisiana HOUMA is where I have heard good redfishing is??? later after things settle down catch a redfish would you guys or any of you guys call wolverine and ***** about a faucet ?? really it not my style but they advertise 100 yr cartridge gurantee but my problem was not cartridge it was where cartridge slide into body of faucet for real Im NOT the *****in type anyway the faucet is working perfect now ???? I wish I was 20 yrs younger and could hire some of you up date well educateded guys who love plumbing and would use the knowledge I learned from the franchises (#3 mr roters in birmingham ) but learned more from common sence) I am GOING TO BED AND DREAM OF A PERFECT PLUMBING REPAIR AND DRAIN CLEANNG service and repair only company where customers leave keys under mat never ask price) it happens its here!! eddie


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Retired Rooter - Inquiring minds need to know before you go to bed - What is RAT season?


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> You got to educate me on this one or I am not thinking...What is RAT season?
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


 plastic rats that float some long tails oher the tails that bubble let smell come out of rear near tail I will get name for you tomorrow they are awsome rats easing along taild flappig like buz baits but going slow as you like


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have no clue. i assume real rats like sewer ratz. hey ever use any pasco sink basket strainers?


 I don't think I've ever put pasco basket strainers in. I put a brigade in today and man do they suck. Why do you ask?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I don't think I've ever put pasco basket strainers in. I put a brigade in today and man do they suck. Why do you ask?


 I just bought a case of pasco's today...They kinda install like a In-sink-erator disposal mounting bracket. seem good and good price.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> plastic rats that float some long tails oher the tails that bubble let smell come out of rear near tail I will get name for you tomorrow they are awsome rats easing along taild flappig like buz baits but going slow as you like


Well I'll be, a bait. I was thinking of shooting them. If we see a rat, it gets shot:thumbsup:.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

RAT is a plastic lure spro scum frog plasic lure its a plastic frog like lure that floatts over grass milifoil anytype skum toss it over floating grass go slow make it work when bass hits count to 3 rear back use big line 50 lb braid not too much


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I just bought a case of pasco's today...They kinda install like a In-sink-erator disposal mounting bracket. seem good and good price.


Really? Nope I have never installed them. I would have remembered that. Should be easier to remove 10 years down the road.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You and your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You and your wife are in our prayers. Try to make her feel relaxed when she gets home. make her favorite meal etc.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You're family will be in my family's prayers as well.

P.S. I've got an old scumfrog ball cap, I got with an order one time early 90's. I never had to much luck with them here though, not enough lilypads.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Prayers to you and yours ,

Cal


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

will keep in prayers


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Take time with your wife. Even if you have already been with her 35 years. My wife and I have 36 years together, and two children, a son and a daughter. We thought we had plenty of time with our family. Well, this past July 5, my daughter, 28 years old, developed a rare blood disease and she was dead within a week. My wife and I have been devasted. I have been beating myself up because I don't think I did enough with her. I just kept thinking, my children would be around loner than me and I would have plenty of time with them. Anyway, sorry to hijack your thread here, I just wanted to jump in and say, you never know how much time any of us have left. Never take time granted. My prayers are with you and your wife. Thanks for reading.

Rob


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

This thread is 2 years old gentlemen. Good gesture anyways


----------

